# honey Amber lightning



## scottr (Jun 12, 2015)

I cam across a old light  yellow brown lightning canning jars the lid looks the same color as the jar . any input


----------



## icollectfruitjars (Jun 12, 2015)

Scott, what sort of input are you looking for?


----------



## scottr (Jun 12, 2015)

Are they hard to find ? Are they valuable I don't have a pic right this min. I changed phones


----------



## icollectfruitjars (Jun 12, 2015)

It depends on what hue of amber.  Really light to yellow are very good.  Pints are better than quarts.  Condition is key too.


----------



## scottr (Jun 12, 2015)

I will put a pic on tomorrow but the glass looks real wavey. Never seen a jar look like that.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 12, 2015)

When you say wavy it makes me think "Whittled". Then it could be "Hammer Whittled". Value goes up on the latter. Phil is correct, the hue or density or shade of amber has a HUGE effect (or is it Affect) on value. Show us a few pictures in indirect natural sunlight and we should be able to help more. (I'm not sure your phone can do the job)  Were waiting anxiously.          Jim


----------



## scottr (Jun 12, 2015)

The glass looks different then brown glass it doesn't look cracked just wavy kinda like heat waves coming off a road .lol if you know what I'm trying to say


----------



## botlguy (Jun 13, 2015)

scottr said:
			
		

> The glass looks different then brown glass it doesn't look cracked just wavy kinda like heat waves coming off a road .lol if you know what I'm trying to say/quote]
> 
> No! lol


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 13, 2015)

An amber Trademark Lightning with no special characteristics will bring maybe $40-$50.  What you're describing could be worth substantially more because of:  1. the lighter color - the lighter (or more unusual the color) the better, and 2. the wavy glass - anything that makes it eye-catching such as whittle, waves, color variations, bubbles - adds to the value.  If it's as good as you say, maybe $100+.  Needless to say, a photo would help a lot.  -Tammy


----------



## scottr (Jun 13, 2015)

It says Putnam 375 on the bottom it want let me upload pic


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 13, 2015)

Well this is confusing. They didn't and couldn't whittle in an iron mold.  Early iron molds that had mold iron castings of plain cast iron, took heat out of the glass to fast and caused what should be called cold mold ripple.  When they started chilling the cavity of mold castings, by pouring the molten metal against a cold iron cavity formed iron piece, it created dendritic carbon in the mold iron cavity wall, for the depth of about a half inch.  This type of iron has a reduced heat extraction rate and did not cool the glass to irregular thickness.  That chill had to be knocked out of the new casting immediately when the pouring is done.This glass condition could not be correctec in the bottom part of the three mold - dip mold base, so those bottles had to have the cold mold glass in the lower part of them.      I covered this subject in an earlier home page wright=up.that was done before I found this marking in the three mold bottles I obtained.  RED M


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 13, 2015)

I figure it's from the early machines and some or most of the wave is actually just the difference of the thickness in the glass and how it appears in the light. I've seen quite a few where the outside is quite smooth but the waves can be felt on the inside surface,


----------



## deenodean (Jun 13, 2015)

scottr said:
			
		

> It says Putnam 375 on the bottom it want let me upload pic



If you email me a picture  I will resize and post it ... Email to =     deenodean@hotmail.com


----------



## scottr (Jun 14, 2015)

I think I sent it


----------



## scottr (Jun 14, 2015)

It looks like this one.pic with hand is mine


----------



## scottr (Jun 14, 2015)

I do have lid


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 14, 2015)

OK, now it's getting confusing. The jar in the picture looks like #1489. The two in the book are close except a lot of the 227's are thought to be repro but I think it was an actual mold number also. Yours is 375 without the HWP anyway so no matter.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 15, 2015)

Good color. a little lighter would make this jar a nice prize. Glass character is good also. A couple of people bidding on this would take it to $80- $90 mark. Also looks pro cleaned to me. Just my opinion. Thanks for posting, got my jar juices going again!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 15, 2015)

Now I have a question. Were the lids pressed with the same gather to be the same color?


----------

